# Question about size of pics



## Salamantis (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello all once again.

I know the GBAtemp size limit for avatar + sig is 50 kb, and I see lots of people with a sig and avatar. My question is, how do you get your images such a low size? I make a sig, same size as yours, and it's ALWAYS over 50kb. I managed to get this one just under the limit, but it's much lower quality than the original.

Examples: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b127/sal...SPaperMario.png (92kb)
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b127/sal.../GrungeAQUA.png (84kb)
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b127/sal.../GrungeFIRE.png (74kb)

Please heal, I have an idea for a new sig and avatar, but I'm sure it will total over the limit.


----------



## crkdshad (Jun 13, 2007)

Photoshop --> Save As JPG --> Set the compression settings until the size is


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll try using JPG, but I'll miss my PNG  :'( 

Thanks a lot! And nice sig, BTW!


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=11705

Check his sign.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)

Those images are just about the worst case scenario for PNG compression. PNG works best when there are large areas of a single color. Those pics look like they don't even have 2 pixels of the same color next to each other.

Edit: I converted them to 8-bit indexed color.

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3418/sp...ario8bitow7.png (36KB)
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4295/grungeaquaea6.png (38KB)
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/3402/grungefirexf6.png (35KB)


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I finished making my set of a new avatar and sig.

Tell me how you like it!


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)

I like it, but I think it would look better without the text


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2007)

Agreed. The text interferes with the swirly roundness of the round swirly thing. Aside from that, it's nice.


----------

